# Teaching English in Thailand



## Gotzie

Hi, My name is James and I am moving to Thailand in 2015 to teach English. I was hoping someone could help me out as to where it is best to teach. I am a single 23 year old guy and very outgoing. I know someone who taught in Hua hin, but that is too quiet. I have heard Phuket is a good place to teach?

Please could someone enlighten me a little.

Thanks, James


----------



## tapinpar10

James, I too am headed to Thailand in 2015 after my retirement from the US Army. I just finished a book called "The Essential Guide to Teaching English and Living in Thailand" downloaded from Amazon (NOTE - I have no financial gain in recommending this book!) and found it to have a lot of good TEFL and English teaching info. It was a pretty quick read and the authors seemed to know what they were talking about. Not sure what area you are specifically looking in, but I'm headed to Chiang Mai and been researching the c*ap out of that area. Hit me up if you want some more info and good luck! MB


----------



## rubberfarmer

OP, you'll have to live where you get a job, depending on qualifications, you my not be able to pick and choose.
All sounds great, teach English, lay on tropical beaches with out a care in the world, if only it was that easy.


----------



## Getmans

Hi James, 

My husband and I are 26 and just finished our TEFL program in Phuket. We loved our program and love Phuket. Getting a job here is pretty easy as long as you have a degree.. The pay isn't as great as some other places in Asia but Phuket is a great place to live. You should plan on making anywhere from 30-40ish baht a month (that's without doing any private tutoring on the side). I would highly recommend Phuket but if you'd like to make more than I'd check out a different country(china, dubai, s. Korea). A lot of people in our course came here just to do the course for a month than went to other countries to teach. You could look into doing that. 

Good luck


----------



## dhream

It is worth noting that 'Getmans' situation benefits from being a two-income teaching gig, as is widely agreed, it is not the best paid job here, such is the 'value' Thailand puts on teaching in general, much less essential languages. A sad state of affairs, but I digress.

Picking up on their advice, I understand China is a very good option for solid income, particularly in the two premier cities, but the air quality as you'll know, makes global headlines regularly.


----------



## mrmrsleslie

Getmans said:


> Hi James,
> 
> My husband and I are 26 and just finished our TEFL program in Phuket. We loved our program and love Phuket. Getting a job here is pretty easy as long as you have a degree.. The pay isn't as great as some other places in Asia but Phuket is a great place to live. You should plan on making anywhere from 30-40ish baht a month (that's without doing any private tutoring on the side). I would highly recommend Phuket but if you'd like to make more than I'd check out a different country(china, dubai, s. Korea). A lot of people in our course came here just to do the course for a month than went to other countries to teach. You could look into doing that.
> 
> Good luck


Would you be able to tell me the company that you did your TEFL course with? Seems to be a minefield or excellent and terrible.


----------



## Xynoplas2

Gotzie said:


> Hi, My name is James and I am moving to Thailand in 2015 to teach English. I was hoping someone could help me out as to where it is best to teach. I am a single 23 year old guy and very outgoing. I know someone who taught in Hua hin, but that is too quiet. I have heard Phuket is a good place to teach?
> 
> Please could someone enlighten me a little.
> 
> Thanks, James


Hua Hin is "too quiet" for you apparently. Have you been there? I'd suggest visiting and finding an area that you like and focusing on seeking work there. What would make Phuket a good place to teach?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

mrmrsleslie said:


> Would you be able to tell me the company that you did your TEFL course with? Seems to be a minefield or excellent and terrible.


Post by Getmans is very old.

Probably, the most dependable school is Patong Language School, in Patong. It's been around for many years while most of the others come and go. With the decline in tourism the last 3 years, many have closed up.

Speaking Thai. Remember, most schools teach "Bangkok" Thai, which is not the same as the Thai spoken in the North. Issan Thai is a mix of Thai, Laotian, Chinese, Cambodian.

Sending a TESOL resume (called CVs, here) to the various schools isn't usually successful. Most rely on face to face interview once you're actually living here. Schools are deluged with back backing, wannabe TEFL graduates who send in their resumes - . It is easier to find a job in rural Issan since most don't want to live there.


----------

